# Livery in wrexham area and livery prices



## showjump2003 (12 September 2006)

I am off to wrexham for 5 weeks starting next week and wanted to take my horse with me on diy. Found a place where both me and my horse could stay so asked for a price. The quote for me was perfect but they wanted £56 a week for diy livery not including haylage or bedding!! I was like  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Surely this is at least £20 too much for diy? The yard does have an arena I can use around their lessons but still?!

So, anyone know of anywhere for diy livery in wrexham area?


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2006)

What side of Wrexham will it be, any idea?  
We're about 12 mile from there; haven't got a school but plenty of boxes, grazing and nice hacking; Tushingham arena is not far away, also a couple of cross country courses too.


----------



## showjump2003 (12 September 2006)

I will be working at the hospital so it needs to be withing driving distance really. Tushingham?


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2006)

We're less than half hour away from there (between Malpas and Whitchurch, just off the A41)  Can always 'do' horse one end of the day for you if you like or turn out/fetch in etc.


----------



## showjump2003 (12 September 2006)

That's very kind of you Maesfenhorse. Once I find a yard I then need to find a B and B for myself for the 5 weeks. I am ideally after somewhere with a school so I can ride in the evenings. If I'm not getting back from work till 5.00pm ish then it will be too dark to ride 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2006)

Tushingham Arena do holiday liveries, their number is 01948 666884 or 07962 256988.  They are 100 yards off the A41, very easy to get to from the A534 (Wrexham - Nantwich road), travelling time about 30 mins from hospital.
There;s also Mitchell's, a bit nearer but still off the A41 near Malpas; think they do holiday livery 01829 720428 or 07808 062838.

Two farmhouse B &amp; B near there are Hampton House Farm, Nick and Helen, 01948 820588

or Millmoor Farm, Sally and David, 01948 820304.
Both have websites.  If you ring Nick and Helen tell them Pat and David sent you, he'll give you lots of cheeky abuse!!

There;s also Springbank Arena, Bangor on Dee, 01948 830502   but not sure about b &amp; B around there (it;s all of 6 miles away!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) but it's on the Wrexham - Whitchurch road although the other side of Wrex' from the hospital.

Hope that's some help but sure there must be more.


----------



## sham (12 September 2006)

Was that the NEEC by any chance? We went to view there when we where looking for livery. The amount of rules that where sent to us could of filled the bible. Don't even get me started on the stables, XC course or menages...

How far are you willing to travel? 
We're at Highfield Hall in Northop(it's by Mold), which is where I am. Nice yard and lovely people. It's close to the college for clinics comps etc. Indoor menage &amp; horsewalker, use of the outdoor menage, can ride in the fields etc. Only problem is hacking really.


----------



## showjump2003 (12 September 2006)

Ever heard of Boughton training centre?

Yes, it was the NEEC, very expensive!


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2006)

Apart from the others I have already mentioned there is Tori Peters, just outside Chester, 01244 661510 or 07779 659260, www.toripeter.com.


----------



## showjump2003 (12 September 2006)

Thanks but I think that might be too far from Wrexham?


----------



## LizScott (13 September 2006)

Hi! I used to keep my ned in Wrexham and worked town centre so know a few places round there -

Tori's is about 15mins at the most from the hospital (straight down the bypass and is the Wrexham side of Chester) I don't know what she charges for livery but I wasn't too keen on the place when I went for a look (a bit run down looking) but they'd only just bought it then so it may be a lot better now...

Stay well away from Boughton Training Centre!!!  If it's the one in Boughton Hall/Brymbo area then I really wouldn't bother - they've had alot of RSPCA complaints and the school is not up to much whatever the weather!

Bob Kearsleys place is ok from what I've heard - not particularly posh (but well maintained) but good hacking and excellent grazing and quite cheap - 01978 823050

There is a yard in Pen-y-Ffordd which is lovely and quiet with an outdoor school (it takes 10 mins from town centre to get there) and really nice people - it's on Stry Issa but I don't have the number anymore sorry.

If I think of anymore I'll pm you!


----------



## showjump2003 (13 September 2006)

Unfortunatly Tori Peters only offers full livery.


----------

